# Women Hunters: Are they welcomed into your group?



## kitkat (Sep 7, 2005)

My question to all men and women to give a honest and open opinion about women hunters.

A new study within the US during "2004", it has been identified that women were one of four key out-door related markets with the highest potential for growth with in the next 2 years.

It also specified that women were also the fastest growing component in the shooting sport and hunting industry. Now more than 2 million women hunt in the US every year and nearly 4 million women target shoot.

Another study being commissioned by the Northwest Turkey Foundation remarked that "uncertainty, inexperience and accessibility" were the most common reasons women resist in participation in out-door related activities.

Men, do you find yourself giving acceptance in having women hunting within your "hunting group".

Or do your friends with female partners have to go on their own and hunt because you do not accept females into your hunting group.

Women hunters I hope that you reply to this forum, give your opinion on how you have felt hunting with men.

Were you accepted into the group or did you feel like a outcast, how has it helped or hindered your progress to becoming a sucessful hunter.


----------



## Arctic Cat Chic (Aug 16, 2005)

*hmm...*

I just emailed your post to my SO. Let's wait & see what he says. :shade:


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

I really think it is great to have more women involved. Women and children are the future of hunting and I will do everything in my power to teach a new generation about it. As the median age of hunters grows older, we have to help share our knowledge and teach a new generation how to "shop" for our own food and enjoy our time in the outdoors. Besides-it is so much fun teaching and hunting with new hunters!


----------



## sebarrier (Feb 28, 2005)

Good question... Men can be very intimidating, and make women feel like they shouldn't be out there doing outdoor things like they do. I went to skeet practice for the first time when I was in High School (we had a competetive team) and of course I was the only girl. They all talked trash and said that girls couldn't shoot and shouldn't be allowed to be on the team... until I busted the first few they threw for me. After that they totally respected me and never said another word. 

Many men that have learned that I hunt and fish just as much as they do love it, and think it's great, and of course there are many who kinda roll their eyes and have the attitude that women are no good outside of the kitchen. We just have to prove that we are equally as good at outdoor activities as they are.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Of course woman should be invloved in this sport, or any sport except football cause thats just to rough for woman.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Almost every guy I meet is glad to have a woman along. I have at least two friends of my boyfriends that don't mind me along or push to get me more involved. They see it as a good thing. However I am very disappointed in the hunting supplies industry. We have found it very difficult to get me into appropriate hunting gear. There is little clothing or boots made for women. We made a trip to cabelas to find only one kind of rubber boot made in women's or childrens sizes. Clothing is a joke for someone small like me. Too big for kids, to small for guys. I think a base level lots of guys would like to see women get involved more, but it is a definite challenge.


----------



## AZMThunter (Mar 30, 2005)

There are two friends that I hunt usually hunt with, along with my oldest son (16)... Wives, girlfriends, and sisters are always invited. One of my friends sisters does not hunt, but never misses the trip... She just likes being out there.

I try to get my wife to come along, even if she doesn't want to hunt, but it rarely happens. I don't know if we are the norm, but my experience is that most of the guys would like to have their wives - sisters - daughters along, but there is not as much interest as there is with our brothers - dads - sons, etc.

Clint


----------



## shoff14 (May 2, 2005)

sebarrier said:


> Good question... Men can be very intimidating, and make women feel like they shouldn't be out there doing outdoor things like they do. I went to skeet practice for the first time when I was in High School (we had a competetive team) and of course I was the only girl. They all talked trash and said that girls couldn't shoot and shouldn't be allowed to be on the team... until I busted the first few they threw for me. After that they totally respected me and never said another word.
> 
> Many men that have learned that I hunt and fish just as much as they do love it, and think it's great, and of course there are many who kinda roll their eyes and have the attitude that women are no good outside of the kitchen. We just have to prove that we are equally as good at outdoor activities as they are.



I need a women like you, or you. :tongue:


----------



## sebarrier (Feb 28, 2005)

shoff14 said:


> I need a women like you, or you. :tongue:



haha you should come to the south, there are lots of outdoorsey women


----------



## poohbear (May 27, 2005)

I am a female hunter and I love the outdoors. My husband thinks I am the greatest hunting partner except maybe last year when I got a deer with my bow and he didn't. LOL It was a tough year where we hunted. I get treated very well by the other men we hunt with. In fact they enjoy me around I think because it gives them someone to pick on. I know it isn't because I cook because that is not what I go for so pack a sandwich and leave me hunt. Ha! We just have fun. It's great to hunt with my Dad too. After growing up and getting married this is one thing we can do together especially since we both love it in the woods.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Very much welcome you and any other lady to hunt with me or just to hunt , my wife never hunted before I took her and now she loves it , although she really didn't like the bear that walked under her treestand


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

I think that it is great to have women along for the hunt. My mom hunted for years with us and got some really nice bucks.A good friend wife is a hoot to hunt with cause she has just a little more determination to hold on for a pope and young than I do, and shes really into archery which always makes the conversation interesting around the camp fire especally if she beats us a few times during the 3d season


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

My daughter, sister and niece all hunt with us. One niece wants to but is too young. One niece and a sister in law who seem like they might want to but are on the fence so we try to encourage them without pressuring them. So yes I think we welcome women hunters. Now if I can just find a girlfriend I can try to get her to hunt too.


----------



## Harley70 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm new to archery and I must say that I love it!!! I want to learn as much as I can. My husband loves to hunt and is excited that I will be going with him this year. He's invited me last year, but my work schedule held me back from going with him. The year before that, we had the huge wildfires, so that ruined his hunting season. Our youngest daughter is interested in archery and we got her a bow (Parker Challenger) last month. She's a natural. She too, wants to go bowhunting. 

The men that I know (friends and family members) and the majority of the men I have met within the local archery community in where I live, are supportive of having more women involved the sport. Its interesting hearing their 'war stories', but what's great, is that they're willing to share their archery experiences/wisdom to help a 'newbie' out. Then there are a few that are 'exclusive' and 'discriminatory', but that's okay, because I have my family and friends.


----------



## dave5339 (Aug 9, 2005)

I introduced my wife to deer hunting, (rifle) our first year married. She tagged out that year, I got skunked 

The next year she didn't get much hunting in as she was at 38 weeks pregnant when deer season rolled around, (pun intended and DUCKING). Somewhere at home I've got a picture of her in cammo with rifle in hand at 38 weeks.

This year as I'm getting back into archery she started showing interest in shooting archery, after all if your shoot a release it's pulling triggers and she loves to shoot, (pistol, rifle, shotgun, blackpowder, archery, it doesn't matter to her).

She's already showing some great improvement shooting some nice groups in the backyard range. 

Now if we could just find a decent and reasonable place to whack hogs or deer here in Texas we would be set.

Semper Fi


----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

Absolutely, I would let my wife come. I took her on my bear hunt this year and she loved it!!! I put her in a treestand just over from me, She even saw the bear come in before I did. She didn't really care for the death moan (she thought it was sad) She helped me bait a few times bofore the hunt also. Last year when I got back from moose hunting she came out to the garage and watched us skin while she was asking questions. My wife is welcome to come hunting with me anytime

Ron


----------



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

*Women Hunters?*

ABSOLUTELY!!!! I have two daughters that hunt. It is just a great thing. There is no difference for me hunting with my daughters or hunting with my friends. All want to be scent free all want to score on that big buck and all want to hunt ethically. I would much rather hunt with a women that adheres to all the things I think are important in the hunt like being as scent free as possible, doing all the little things that make the sport great rather than hunt with a man who's a "koofanague".** For me it has nothing to do with whether they are men or woman it has more to do with what kind of hunter 
they are.

Koofanague**- a jerk who doesn't care about anything.Some one who goes about things in a very sloppy manner.

Good Huntin'
Joe Lorenti


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Women Hunter*

Yes, women hunters are very welcome in my group. I like to see everyone enjoy the great outdoors as much as i do. I try hard to do what I can to inprove archery, hunting, and all the shooting sports in general. :thumbs_up


----------



## 7sdad (Jul 5, 2004)

ABSOLUTELY ! My next wife will be a hunter, any takers ?


----------



## reynamr0722 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Women involved in hunting...*

Well I have never had a problem w/ women being a part of the group. I think that a woman wanting to get involved in hunting is a good thing as oppossed as lets say....Boxing. 

It isn't that women can't do it but more if they should do it...( I personally have a very difficult time watching two women hit each other until one is bleeding or knocked out) 

As far as hunting goes...I think that Men find hunting as a opportunity to get with other men and bond...We find that in many cultures. If there is a couple that can hunt together at times and still respect eachothers "alone" time I really dont see how it could be a bad thing. 

Plus come on ladies....Ya'll just look so HOT in camoflauge......When I see my wife in it I cant stay away from her.....Especially in the fall. :smile:


----------



## doetraks (Aug 24, 2005)

Well I'm the only woman that I know in this area that hunts with a bow. I wish there were more here, but the guys that I go with are great. They help me, give me pointers and support. I am used to the surprized looks that I get when I walk into a sporting goods store and sometimes I see guys roll their eyes, but I usually get positive remarks. Some guys won't shoot with me but I think the problem is more them being afraid I might out shoot them than really being mean. I'm no better of a shot than anyone else really but I think they don't want to take the chance. I do wish that more people would understand women in the sport, and companies would realize that we do need special clothing and equipment. I hope everyone encourages a woman in their life to share this special thing and let them understand the true meaning of being a hunter and its not what they have heard or read about. If we had more women to see the beauty and the peace the woods hold we would have a lot more involved. Thanks for asking a great question like that.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

sebarrier said:


> haha you should come to the south, there are lots of outdoorsey women



Hmmm,

I grew up and still live in NW Georgia. Sort of deep South. I know of NO women at all that deer hunt and very few that fish. I am 55, almost 56 years old. Where are these wonderful women at?


----------



## BHshooter (Jul 9, 2005)

Women in the outdoors is great. Most everyone in my family hunts except my mother. She had her chance but just couldnt take the shot. But she has sat in a treestand 4 days straight to take pictures of deer, and some nice bucks. My dad and I were cussing ourselves for not taking that stand that day. My younger sister hunts and has taken more game than me :mg:


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

Absolutely welcome. Last season one of the guys daughter (11) killed her first deer a 160 lb 4 pt. and had a ball. We have a couple of wives that will occasionally come and I have a friend from GA coming this fall that is planning to bring his wife. My only thing is they have to be tolerant of deer cam rules, like at-will pooting, peeing off the front porch, you know the things we don't get to do at home or atleast some of us don't.

More women and kids in the outdoors is absolutely a good thing esp. in family groups.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Well.......here is my experience.

My ex-husband got me into hunting. Hunted with the same guys for 3 years while I was married and they had no problem with me being they only woman in camp. The hunting season before I got divorced 2002, I hunted alone for the first time. The year I got divorced 2003, the guys and I planned our regular hunting trip minus my ex. As I lost my truck in the divorce, one of the guys offered to take my gear up for me because I couldn't fit it all in my car. The DAY BEFORE we were to leave, I called him to make arrangements to get my gear loaded in his trailer and he informed me that I was going to have to find another place to camp because his wife (who I thought was a friend of mine) would not allow him to be in the same camp as me.

So..........I ended up figuring out how to get my gear there and I went by myself. I'm not a real experienced hunter and still don't know a lot of what I'm doing, but I did it anyway.

Last year, I found someone who hunted in the same area that I do and he invited me to go along. It was fine..............but didn't really get along with everyone in camp.....long story that I won't go into, but it was not a place for me.

This year...........I gave up trying to go. As a single woman who wants to hunt, I have found this. The wives of a lot of the men won't let them hunt with me. And......it is difficult to find a hunting partner that is okay with JUST BEING HUNTING PARTNERS. And, in Idaho where we have zone hunting, it is difficult to find people that hunt in my zone. 

I'm going for ten days next year..........I'm already planning my hunt. Looks as though I will go it alone again. I guess we will see how tough I really am if and when I have to pack an elk out by myself.

It is frustrating. And............I have to agree. The hunting equipment for women is a joke. If you can find it.........you normally can't afford it.


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

Well if you decide you want to hunt out of state, you'd certainly be welcome down here. 

Not sure whose worse about your problem, men or women. I tend to think most of both are entirely too paranoid.


----------



## PTH (Dec 30, 2004)

*Women hunters*

Some of my best hunting partners have been women. In many cases most gals that have an interest in bowhunting and don't have a boyfriend/husband /dad/ etc to help them get started...find it difficult to get started. Back in Nebraska we had a mentor program that seemed to help fit the bill. Today I still hunt with several of the mentor "kids" and their husbands. Last fall in fact my best hunting partner Mara hunted deer with me in Missouri after dropping off her 10 month old twins at her mom a dad's house, her husband couldn't make the trip...this year he will be able to join us for a couple of days My wife and daughters didn't understand it at first but once they got to know the gals they were pretty much ok with it. I just returned home from the first week of elk season and two of my friends from Nebraska joined me for the hunt....one was our 15 year old gal Katie from our mentor program...her folks thought it was great for her to get to come out...the only bad thing was she walked this "old man" into the ground. If your a country and Western fan there's a song that best describes this "don't take the girl".....cause if you do you just might have a hunting partner for life


----------



## Parkinsonsd (Jul 13, 2005)

Women are often time more welcome than certain male hunters (that S.O.B. who keeps using up my toilet paper is one.)

I go out with my mom (helluva shot, by the way), my sister, and a couple other women who regularly kick my butt. No real difference in attitude, but there seems to be a more healthy respect for hunting among women I know than men.

My wife, however, absolutely refuses to go out with me. I get the crap about "murdering Bambi" all the time from her. I keep asking though. I hope she changes her mind one day, it'd be a nice thing to share with her.


----------



## sebarrier (Feb 28, 2005)

I should have posted this with my first post...haha  Can ya'll guess which one is me?


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

Boy, those other girls there are kinda homely if you ask me and that one needs a can of nair ALL about the head and shoulders. :wink:


----------



## bowme..2 (Apr 20, 2005)

sebarrier said:


> I should have posted this with my first post...haha  Can ya'll guess which one is me?



Your the one in the Green hat?


----------



## bowme..2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Soooo TRUE!!!!!!*



dea dell'arco said:


> Almost every guy I meet is glad to have a woman along. I have at least two friends of my boyfriends that don't mind me along or push to get me more involved. They see it as a good thing. However I am very disappointed in the hunting supplies industry. We have found it very difficult to get me into appropriate hunting gear. There is little clothing or boots made for women. We made a trip to cabelas to find only one kind of rubber boot made in women's or childrens sizes. Clothing is a joke for someone small like me. Too big for kids, to small for guys. I think a base level lots of guys would like to see women get involved more, but it is a definite challenge.


Dea, I agree completely about how hard it is to find WOMENS HUNTING SUPPLIES!!! I'm in the process of STILL TRYING to outfit my girlfriend for the upcomig BOW SEASON. Its VERY TUFF trying to find WOMENS CLOTHING and BOOTS in particular. :crutch: 

I KNOW WHERE SOME COMPANY COULD MAKE A MINT IF THEY WERE TO CATER TOWARDS WOMENS CLOTHING AND SUPPLIES!!! :banana: 

As far as the ????? asked I've only been around a few WOMEN hunters. So.... from all that I've seen women are VERY MUCH invited to the woods in and around where I hunt! 

I'm sure occasionally you'll have a BUBBA that thinks a womans place is in the kitchen but that person is way behind in the WORLD WE LIVE IN. :thumbs_do Also, that person is the exception and not the NORM! 

Women are a great ASSET for the future of hunting. I can definately see where there's a huge growth in the direction of women in the outdoors. NOTHING BUT A GOOD THING! :welcome: 

Cya Rick

BTW, sebarrier i's juss kiddin.


----------



## NormPaul (Jan 5, 2005)

*You're welcome at my fire!!!!*



Huntin4elk said:


> Well.......here is my experience.
> 
> My ex-husband got me into hunting. Hunted with the same guys for 3 years while I was married and they had no problem with me being they only woman in camp. The hunting season before I got divorced 2002, I hunted alone for the first time. The year I got divorced 2003, the guys and I planned our regular hunting trip minus my ex. As I lost my truck in the divorce, one of the guys offered to take my gear up for me because I couldn't fit it all in my car. The DAY BEFORE we were to leave, I called him to make arrangements to get my gear loaded in his trailer and he informed me that I was going to have to find another place to camp because his wife (who I thought was a friend of mine) would not allow him to be in the same camp as me.
> 
> ...



Tammi

It's to bad about the attitude of your hunting partners. My wife would love to have some female company at our camp. She's a nonhunter but supports my hunting habits. We have both married (the married ones wives also camp with us) and unmarried friends that hunt out of our camp and we have always figured the more people we have the more fun happens. 

If you are ever this way you have an open invitation to join our hunting p-a-r-t-y. If you need help with an animal some of our group may be available to help. Let us know, After all we are neighbors (Idaho and Eastern Oregon). 

Norm :beer: :beer:


----------



## sebarrier (Feb 28, 2005)

bowme..2 said:


> Your the one in the Green hat?



 How did you guess!!!?


----------



## bowme..2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*BTW......... sebarrier.*

Looks like you've got plenty of young BENT-HAT-BOYS to choose from there. :eyebrows:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

bowme..2 said:


> Dea, I agree completely about how hard it is to find WOMENS HUNTING SUPPLIES!!! I'm in the process of STILL TRYING to outfit my girlfriend for the upcomig BOW SEASON. Its VERY TUFF trying to find WOMENS CLOTHING and BOOTS in particular. :crutch:
> 
> I KNOW WHERE SOME COMPANY COULD MAKE A MINT IF THEY WERE TO CATER TOWARDS WOMENS CLOTHING AND SUPPLIES!!! :banana:


You said it. The first thing I said after a couple frustrating outings to buy clothes and what not was. "I should start my own business catering to female hunters and fishers." I bet I could make a killing but I would also spend alot of time getting the manufactures into providing the stuff to start with.


----------



## sebarrier (Feb 28, 2005)

bowme..2 said:


> Looks like you've got plenty of young BENT-HAT-BOYS to choose from there. :eyebrows:


haha very funny :tongue: most are relatives...(small town)... That picture was about 4 years ago. Too bad colleges don't have skeet teams.  
~Sarah


----------



## danimal7802 (Nov 29, 2004)

*well...*

there isn't too many women on this site that i wouldn't take hunting. :drool: 

except that they are all probably better hunters than i am. lol.

my wife loves to hunt, and i introduced her to the sport. she shot her first deer with me and her second. she also used to **** hunt with me and she would shoot the ****. one impressive thing is that she gutted both of her deer herself. 

now with two babies she stays home, but she is going to go again this year because she can leave them with grandma.


----------



## LADYSHOOTER330 (Feb 14, 2005)

I Hunt With All Guys, And Have For Many Years, I Have Always Been The Only Girl And They Have All Been Wonderful To Me, I Always Tease Them And Tell Them The Only Reason They Invite Me Is Because I Do All The Cooking And Take Care Of All The Signed Permission Slips. I Hunt With My Brother, Boyfriend, And 4 Other Friends. I Could Not Ask For A Better Bunch Of Guys To Hunt With, They All Treat Me Like One Of The Guys, I Get No Easy Road, And If I Feel They Are Being Easy Cause I Am A Girl, I Make Sure They Hear It Load And Clear, They All Know I Am A Hunter, A Damn Good One If I Say So Myself, They Know To Treat Me Equal In All Aspects And They Do. 
One Year During Gun Season, We Had A New Guy Hunt With Us And He Didnt Like The Fact That I Am The One Who Lays Out The Standers Positions During A Drive,not Once But Twice, He Did Not Go Where He Was Told To Stand, Instead Was At The Middle Of The Ridge Instead Of At The Bottom Trail, He Ended Up Screwing Up My Shot And All The Deer Went Below Him On The Bottom Trail, I Was Easy The First Time He Didnt Listen, And The Guys Told Him He Better Listen Next Time, But The Second Time I Went Off On Him, I Wont Go Into Detail But By The Time We Got Back To Vehicles He Got Into His And Went Home, He Said He Didnt Need A Woman Telling Him About Hunting Safety. No Great Loss Though, We Still Had A Great Hunt.


----------



## BowtechP38 (Mar 27, 2003)

*heck yes they are*

I would love to find a woman who would be interested in hunting! so of course they would be more then welcome at deer camp! any ladies in minnesota interested in flingin some arrows?


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

*Women are vital to Outdoors!*

Hey, if any woman wants to hunt and fish with me and my groups of hunters, c'mon! It is encouraging to see that the participation trends among women is growing, and I believe it can make a family stronger, not to mention far easier to get children involved at a younger age, which is so critical for the kids to develop the love and respect for the Great Outdoors.

All too often, we see the opposite from some men, especially the older gents. Perhaps its due to the fact that this is the "man's time" to be doing "man things", or perhaps its a bit of insecurity, if gal gets the trophy and the guy gets stoogots.

My only thing is this, and please, ladies do not take this the wrong way. When you show up at camp as the "rookie", you're gonna get initiated like I was. You better do the work, and not complain. Most women have no issues with this, and this is all good. Some, however, may take the ribbing and the workload as "personal" and can make the camp miserable for all. Most of the time, however, its all good.

So, ladies, the woods and water is waiting. Come on in. Its all good!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Women are more than welcome*

Sebarrier

My hunting buddy from Arkansaw is bringing his girlfriend this year for her first deer. 

My woman shooting partner harvested all the big bucks last year with her bow. Thats the bad thing, Darn woman are so lucky  

Also nice to see woman share the outdoors


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

i love to hunt with women,my hunting buddy is a woman,i like to call deer in & watch her shoot....then watch her shake,she has hunted 8 years & got 10 deer..


----------



## bushbuck (Feb 6, 2005)

*Sounds like a plan!*

Life in deer camp with 4 women. Life is good, but it cant get any better than that. They sure dont snore as loud, dont smell bad, and will pitch in with the cooking and cleaning. I am sure the evenings would be alot more entertaining also. 
:angel:


----------



## Keenedge (Jul 2, 2005)

I would rather hunt with my wife than any person on earth. She is a great hunter! Not only that, she has the only deer on the wall... :embarasse


----------



## kitkat (Sep 7, 2005)

Thank you to my husband for making this 2005 season a sucessful hunt. For a present this year he purchased the Cabela's 4 seasons lighting ground blind for me and this deer is a product of my success. First deer after several years of bow hunting. I was ready to hang it up but not any more. Now my husband, brother-in-laws and father-in-law want to hunt my area but I told them that there were no vacancys availlable since I was the only one that bagged the deer  ... Women Hunters Rule!!


----------



## sebarrier (Feb 28, 2005)

Great pic KitKat!! Congrats on your deer!!  I hope I get to post a picture of one later this year!!


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Are women welcome in our hunting circles? Surely you must be kidding? If my friends could pick between hunting with let's say me or let's say Obsession. I'd have to be finding a new place to hunt. Pretty women are not just welcome they are often preffered.


----------



## HCF (Oct 20, 2004)

Women are more then welcome in our groups, heck my x was always wanting to go which was cool with me, rain or shine she'd go. Ahh gonna be hard to fill her shoes.


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

My lovely wife is sitting on the fence. Wants to Rifle hunt, but She just does
not seem to have the time to practice. Untill She can get 1" groups at 50yd.
I say "fuhgetaboutit". She has a Ruger mini-30 (7.62x39). If she puts in the
time, I'd be happy to take Her out.


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

HCF said:


> Women are more then welcome in our groups, heck my x was always wanting to go which was cool with me, rain or shine she'd go. Ahh gonna be hard to fill her shoes.



Maybe reconcilliation?
Just a thought. Hard to lose one like that.


----------



## Chowder (Oct 3, 2005)

You know what they say...Behind a man is a great woman.... :tongue: 
so they say.....


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Punch_Master said:


> Are women welcome in our hunting circles? Surely you must be kidding? If my friends could pick between hunting with let's say me or let's say Obsession. I'd have to be finding a new place to hunt. Pretty women are not just welcome they are often preffered.


Oh I'd let you stay  I wouldnt let them kick you out of your own circle :teeth:


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH (Dec 4, 2004)

we have several women that hunt in our group and i say the more the marrier.


----------



## dearhunter1 (Sep 14, 2005)

i would love to find a girl friend that liked to hunt. it would not bother me one bit to bring her with me. the last one i had would not even come to the camp with me, then said that i was probably doing something that i was not suppossed to be doing. ( i am sure you know where i am going with this) needless to say that was one thing that made up my mind abot her and i have no regrets not being with her any more. 

there are a few ladies that i know that hunt but they are already taken. i guess i'll have to keep looking.


----------



## Stonehead (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm just an old geezer who's opinion don't count for much so here you go and have some fun with me if you want. NO WOMEN ALLOWED IN MY CAMP!!!!!!!! They stink too much with there perfume and powders and hair spray, always want special toilet privledges are lousy cooks and in general just screw things up. Can't pack there own meat and don't have a clue how to butcher it. And then they want to play that lovey dovey crap when they should be hunting. Women should stay home and just screw up what they do there and leave hunting camp to the people it belongs to MEN!!!!!!!


----------



## bigskyhunter (Jan 10, 2005)

*hoping this was sarcasm*

:thumbs_do 



Stonehead said:


> I'm just an old geezer who's opinion don't count for much so here you go and have some fun with me if you want. NO WOMEN ALLOWED IN MY CAMP!!!!!!!! They stink too much with there perfume and powders and hair spray, always want special toilet privledges are lousy cooks and in general just screw things up. Can't pack there own meat and don't have a clue how to butcher it. And then they want to play that lovey dovey crap when they should be hunting. Women should stay home and just screw up what they do there and leave hunting camp to the people it belongs to MEN!!!!!!!


Stonehead, 
I'm really hoping that you were being sarcastic here. If you wanted to get a rise, you sure did out of me!!!  I just went on a 3 day sheep hunt where everything we needed was with us on our backs. I have to say that I would challenge you to do what I did. I shot my ewe sheep, (with a rifle, I'm new to bowhunting) field dressed it, quartered it, and packed out an 85 lb pack 9 miles out of the Rockies. My husband shot one as well, so we were both in the same boat. He weighed our packs when we got home and mine was actually a couple pounds heavier than his. When he told the guys at work, they couldn't believe it. They are kind of believers of the "women stay at home" rule. My husband will have no part of that. He says "if Tanya's not welcomed, I don't go". 
I must say though, I started bowhunting on my own this year, we have always rifle hunted together, but this was something I wanted to do and I had to do it on my own. He supported me all the way and I found that the archery community is more welcoming then the gun-hunting community. I was asked to go on numerous hunts and almost everyone is so generous with their time and resources. In my experience gun hunters are generally a little more "good ole boy". I do have a good friend that is really interested in hunting. I am encouraging her and I have invited her along numerous times. She is always really excited when it's the two of us, but when I call to let her know when and where, she always backs out. Then I find out her boyfriend told her "the way I grew up, women don't hunt". Consequently, her boyfriend doesn't like me because "I'm a bad influence on her". 
Anyway, I like to think that is the exception, not the rule. It's awesome to see all of the support on this website. It really shows how we are welcomed into the sport. Thanks guys.
Well, stonehead I guess I'm in trouble cause I was planning on cutting up our sheep today, but since women "don't have a clue how to butcher it" I guess I better call up my husband to come home from work and do it... 
Tanya


----------



## officer1226 (May 16, 2005)

woman are always invited to deer camp or whatever we are hunting, if they can hold their own. My wife doesn't hunt so she gets alittle pissed when another female pulls up in the driveway to spend a weekend of hunting with me. But she understands that hunting is something that i will never stop doing and my female friends will always be invited.


----------



## System (Oct 19, 2005)

Everyone is welcome, but it should understood, that we are all equals and everyone gets equal amount of crap given to them for doing something stupid.


If any of you ladies think you can hang with me and my 2 younger and not so bright brothers, drop me a line. Last one that went fishing with us didn't fare to well, the drinking, the fishing, the rocking of the boat. ya. she was NOT having a good time.


----------



## Kygirl (May 27, 2003)

*Women in Camp*

Each year, I go with my husband and anywhere from 4 to seven male friends to a hunting camp in South Texas. It's kinda funny tho when they walk in they're always asking if i'm dressed (etc.) .. guys, once you've had a baby, ALL sense of privacy goes RIGHT out the window!!! even if i'm walking around in my underwear (which i don't, but..) i still have more clothes on that a lot of bathing suits i see!

You're also very lucky to find a hunting outfit that look at women as "worthy" to be there... we've had some rocky starts with some of these but we've also found some winners!

My main hunting problem is my husband and I have to switch out to have someone at home with the kids... of course, since I've already stuck a good buck this year and he hasn't, i let him go more!! haha

... and our guys know not to expect me to cook and clean much at camp.. don't do it at home, won't do it much there.. did i mention i have the most wonderful hubby!! haha!!!


----------



## IowaHunter (Aug 22, 2005)

*Women Hunters*

Hey, I'm lookin for a good woman hunting partner here in Iowa and would love to hunt into old age together so if you know of any around my age let me know. I hunt and fish as much as possible and would love to find someone to enjoy the outdoors with. So you know my answer, women are welcome in my camp.


----------



## HoytyToytyChick (Aug 2, 2004)

If it wasn't for being urged by my husband I would have never started hunting...he says I'm his favorite hunting partner. All the guys we've hunted with have always been really open to my going, but I have to say I'm usually intimidated to go with anyone else other than hubby. There's a LOT of walking involved in the hunting I've done since we've lived here (Alaska) and when we were in Idaho...not like tree stand hunting in Illinois! And there's no way I can scale mountains like hubby and friends. But they always urge me to come...I had a blast hunting with him and his grandpa in Illinois last year. All of his grandpa's friends and hubby's family thought it was great I was addicted. Next year we're going with our neighbors here in Alaska & us girls are going to shoot moose while the guys videotape. =-)


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

My woman is my best friend. We do everything together, Usually!

She was more than welcome in at my deer camp I frequent. Of course she is no slouch. She can hold her own. They were all a little ercked when they found out she was taking classes and working for the state trying to become an ODNR officer. That is only because the guy that is the officer in that area now is a real a - hole. Tries to bust us in the same field every year! What an A.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*Ahhhhh yes, women at deer camp......*

I totally support that!

In fact, when the five of us guys that go to deer-camp in deep South Texas every October, we alwasy have a very special woman that accompanies us to camp. She lives in that area and is well-known and popular by the male population in that town.....

She will typically arrive the day before us, set-up the camp, get all the bed-linen washed and cleaned and plug-in the walk-in cooler so that it is cold when the deer carcass's start piling-up in the next few days......

She speaks only broken English at best, but cooks fantastic meals every day at lunch and for supper.....

But the best part is the "entertainment" she provides for all the fella's in the evening......she takes her time.....can be either very quiet and gentle or loud and aggressive, whatever you prefer.....and then she leaves us all to fall asleep for the next day......







......yep, she sure can play that guitar!    :thumbs_up


----------



## Oak (Oct 17, 2005)

the women are most welcome in the camp...


----------

